# Photos en double sur iPad, pas sur Photo.



## Clodsabo (23 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Depuis qu'IOS a intégré Photo, j'ai des photos en double, d'autres à des dates incohérentes (dans le futur même pour une photo) et je n'arrive pas à corriger.
J'ai supprimé la "photothèque iCloud" (en fait je ne l'ai jamais mise en service), "mon flux de photo" et "conserver l'original" sans effet notable.
J'ai même supprimé tous les éléments de photo sur iTunes, puis synchronisé pour supprimer toutes les photos. Elles n'apparaissent plus dans l'occupation mémoire, mais quand je réinsère les photos puis re-synchronise, je retrouve mes doubles. Ils sont bien entendu impossibles à supprimer individuellement.
Bref, je devrais n'avoir sur mon iPad que des photos à format réduit, tenant une place réduite. Ce n'et pas le cas. Et la rubrique "Autre" dans l'occupation mémoire qu'indique iTune est montée à 17Go, ce qui est considérable.
Bref, de l'aide serait appréciée.


----------

